# Suckers, huron



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey just wondering if anybody has been down and if the suckers are in yet, should be close with this warm weather. Also was wondering how to fish them I usually use jig and twister tail but I get tired of snags and it looks like im fishing for walleye even though I am not. Any advice on how to rig for suckers and water level etc. is appreciated. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*hell jig and twister tail work fine if someone gives you grief just tell them to mind their own damn business cause they don't know what you are fishing for anyway. I've even had suckers hit cranks so they will hit just about anything. water is high as hell.*


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

Use single eggs or cheap egg flies. You may just hook in to a steelie or two in the process


----------



## coolbreeze7434 (Apr 3, 2010)

howdy folks, i picked a fight with a 2lb sucker last year what a fight ,most unexpected, but ok, if im so lucky this year id like to taste one ,any good recipe,you dont mind passin along? would preciate that.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Toga is right. Single eggs flies work very well. 

The sucker run on the Clinton really has picked up in the last three days. I would imagine that the Huron gets its sucker run at about the same time.

While I am not one to target suckers, they are a great way to put a bend in your rod when the steelhead are slow.

If you plan on eating them look for a receipe for pickled suckers. A buddy of mine made some last year and I was surprised as how good it was. Not my first choice of fish to eat, but then again we all have different tastes we enjoy.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Suckers taste good when smoked also. They are one of my top 3 smoked favorites, along with Whitefish, and salmon.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Good point Steelmon. On the Clinton there is a regular that brings his smoker right down to the river with him. In the morning he will catch a sucker or two and we have them for a mid afternoon snack. Again, I don't think they are the best in the world. But almost anything tastes good after a long day of chasing steel.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Went down to the Huron last Friday with the kids. We ended up with 5 suckers in about 3 hours. We used night crawlers on crappie rigs. The action wasn't fast n furious, but enough to keep the kids occupied.


----------

